# With Assessor



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi ,

this is Sankar .

Today my ACS skill assessment status changed to "With Assessor".

its been exactly 70 days since I posted the docs.

is it possible to know weather my assessment is positive or negative before i receive it by post as it may takes one more week again..


Cheers
Sankar


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I'm pretty sure you will have to wait for your envelope to arrive. When we had our envelope sent, the first one got lost so we had to ask for another. We were really against the clock and quickly running out of time to resubmit if we were to fail. We phoned to ask for a copy to be sent and if they could tell us if we passed or not and they wouldn't tell us. It was a very agonising time. At least take comfort in knowing it's not much longer now. 

Good luck
Dolly


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Dolly,

So it's not possible to know about the result until we receive it by post.

very sad.... at least they can make it available the same in net also na..... anyway they are providing the status online. so its hardly a matter of adding one more line in there.. for which we need to wait days long..... 


anyways there is nothing else we can do except waiting...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We did our RPL over 2 years ago so I suppose they could have changed their rules. Perhaps another member could confirm.

Dolly


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

I asked around a lot about ACS status being available online.
Not Possible. You can send a fax for another copy of result in case first is lost but they don't e-mail/fax your results. 
If it's with assessor, just wait for few days. Your results should be in mail..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it is in mail if it shows the registered post number.. if it is with the acessor, that means it is being processed right now. the moment they post it, they update the registery post number.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Whats the first status "To be allocated" ? It has been 2 weeks since my application arrived at ACS.Still it sayd "To be Allocated"!!


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

"To Be Allocated" means it's yet to be assigned to a person.
If it's already been 2 weeks, there should be some movement within another week.. It'll get assigned to a person with status as "in progress". That usually takes more time than any other stage. Mine took almost a month.
After than "with assessor". Usually within 2-3 days of being with assessor, your results are sent.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> "To Be Allocated" means it's yet to be assigned to a person.
> If it's already been 2 weeks, there should be some movement within another week.. It'll get assigned to a person with status as "in progress". That usually takes more time than any other stage. Mine took almost a month.
> After than "with assessor". Usually within 2-3 days of being with assessor, your results are sent.


Thanks for such a clear reply


----------



## angelpowers (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you pay AUD400 or AUD410? I am just wondering if anyone could tell me that if we didn't pay AUD10 extra, does that mean I will not get a registered post?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they will let u know, if u hv paid less, the status will reflect on the site. simple as that.


----------



## angelpowers (Dec 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> they will let u know, if u hv paid less, the status will reflect on the site. simple as that.


Hmm....Just wanted to be sure on it...Anyways, maybe I shouldn't bother since probably they have changed the forms.


----------



## krittim (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi..

Today my ACS skill assessment status changed to "With Assessor". Is it the final status for approving? 
Does ACS can ask for any more documents from me after this status OR just mail me the result?

Thanks.


----------



## KanSingh (Jul 26, 2009)

krittim said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today my ACS skill assessment status changed to "With Assessor". Is it the final status for approving?
> Does ACS can ask for any more documents from me after this status OR just mail me the result?
> ...


hi..i guess you will get yr result in maximum 3 days time.....it could be 1 day or 2 soooooooo...finger crossed............BEST of LUCK


----------



## krittim (Mar 3, 2009)

KanSingh said:


> hi..i guess you will get yr result in maximum 3 days time.....it could be 1 day or 2 soooooooo...finger crossed............BEST of LUCK


thanks ... i'm crossing my fingure for the result...


----------

